# Solved: Windows 7 Fresh install results in slow internet speeds. Safe mode works.



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

Windows 7 Fresh install results in slow internet speeds. Safe mode works.

A week ago, I upgraded my XP gaming box to a new video card (gForce 460), new RAM. I also bought windows 7 and did a fresh install. I formatted the drive that had xp on it and installed windows 7.

As soon as windows 7 was loaded I noticed the network slowness because it took forever to download the updates. I thought it was the fact that I hadn't installed the NIC drivers so I UPDATED THE NIC DRIVERS to the latest version.

When that didn't fix it I went in search for the cure. I googled and found people having similar problems and did everything anyone suggested. Here is a short list.

turned off auto-tuning
turned off IPv6
turned off homegroup
reinstalled drivers
uninstalled drivers (to get windows default drivers)
disabled many services to many to really list out.
turned off Windows defender and windows firewall.

Nothing worked. Finally I tried booting into safe mode with network. IT WORKED. The download speeds are normal in safemode.

So since it works in safe mode I am led to believe that it is a windows service that is causing the problem. So I play with disabling services that I think could be related and there is no change.

Finally I break down and decide that I will disable every services that isn't running after booting into safe mode and then I will add services back one by one until I find out that is killing my speed.

I do so but when I boot out of safe mode, I still have slow speeds. I start killing services and there aren't many I can actually stop and still nothing. I conclude that it isn't actually a service after all.

I am obviously at a loss here. What makes it work in safe mode and not in regular mode?

In some forums I read that a few people reinstalled windows and it fixed itself like windows often does. I left it as my last resort and tried it this morning. Obviously it didn't magically fix it.

This is my new video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121389
This is my motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131232
Here is a link to a screen of my download test. Which I think is funny because my upload is way higher than my download when usually it is 1/3 of my download speed.


http://imgur.com/dDp5B


Details of speed loss. 
When I download in safe mode (or on any other machine in the house... XP OSx etc) I get ~500kb/s
When I download not in safe mode it is ~7 kb/s (Dial-up speeds)

If anyone can help I would really appreciate it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Since you were last running OK you have 3 new things--video card, RAM and operating system? You didn't introduce them one at a time?

Most times the drivers Windows 7 finds will work fine, but if there are problems after a fresh install I suggest getting the latest drivers from the PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's site, beginning with the chipset. If Windows 7 drivers do not exist usually the Vista drivers will work fine. And, of course, make sure you have the latest video card driver.

In addition to services there are tasks running in normal mode that don't run in Safe Mode, so you may want to check them out as well (using *msconfig *typed into a Run box or the Search box you get immediately after clicking on Start).

I suppose another possibility is memory, as Safe Mode would presumably use less. You may want to try running with just one chip (but at least 1 GB) at a time, or test with Memtest86+.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Although ram isn't known to cause internet slow downs, you may want to check it anyways. So go to Computer/Properties to see if all of your ram is showing up. If not, re-seat them in their sockets.

Did you mix and match old ram with new ones and if so, are they all of the same speed. If they are not the same speed, then the system will go with the slowest speed common to all sticks.

Also see if you can update the network card driver.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I will check the RAM tonight. 

All the ram is exactly the same. It seems to have worked correctly so I haven't checked it. It does show up in the system. All 8 beautiful gigs of it. 

The very first thing I tried to do is install the NIC drivers. Then later I rolled back the driver to see if that made a difference. 

The driver used in safe mode was the same driver used when I wasn't in safe mode. So since it worked in safe mode doesn't that mean that the driver isn't the problem? Same with the RAM/video card?


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I did the memory test and there were errors. I didn't really know how to interpret the results and I couldn't figure which dimm it was but I took out the new ones and am running the test again. If it passes then I will boot the computer and see if that fixes the networking. 

I will keep you all posted.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

So I took out the new RAM that I bought and tested my old RAM. The old RAM had no errors so I booted back into windows and did a speed test with negative results. The speeds are still really low for downloads and really high in uploads. (.34mb/s down and 3mb/s up)

So now that we know there is only good RAM, any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I mentioned drivers, tasks and memory. Have you addressed the first two?

By the way, I think it is true, as you said, that the NIC driver used in Safe Mode with Networking is the same as that used in normal mode. However, every time I have used Safe Mode I've had the "ugly" (low resolution) display because Windows uses a generic display driver. Perhaps that's not the case when you have a fancy new video card (I've only had whatever video card came with the system)?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

By the way, to better isolate the problem with the new memory it's "divide and conquer." Test only one or two chips at a time. Also keep in mind that the memory chips may all be good but one of your memory slots may be bad (assuming you do not use all the slots with your old memory).


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I installed the NIC drivers for my motherboard and once again it didn't make any difference.

I am not sure where to find the tasks in the msconfig. Maybe you mean services? If you do then my answer is that I tried disable every one I could and it still didn't work. I am not sure what you mean by tasks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry for the confusion; I meant the tasks or processes or "startup items" on the Startup tab of msconfig.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah so since this is a fresh install and I haven't installed any extra programs except for Firefox, my start up items list is empty at the moment.

I have never seen anything like that. It has been a week and a half of searching and trying things and nothing seems to work. It is the oddest thing I have ever seen. 

I read on other forums that the same things has happened to them when upgrading XP and a clean install fixed it. The only thing I could think of that might be similar is that I have another hard drive that has random stuff on it. I don't know why that would make is slow because the drive isn't in use when downloading. But I did try the memory thing that also seemed not related.

And of course the burning question is why does it work perfectly in safe mode when it is not the services/start up items. Nor does it seem to be the settings for the NIC. The settings are set to the same thing when I am in safe mode.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I just installed a NIC to make sure it wasn't something wrong with the NIC. I didn't think it was because the original NIC works fine in safe mode. 

Since I started the thead, I have made sure the memory wasn't bad, which it was so I took out the new (bad) memory and tested the old to make sure it passed. (which it did) Memory wasn't the problem.

I reinstalled the NIC drivers again and that didn't help either.

And now the NIC. 

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I borrowed a Win7 ultimate from a friend and installed it. It also didn't work.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

I took out my new video card and put in my old video card. 

I checked the speed and it still didn't work. 

I also switched the router out for a different one to make sure it wasn't the router. 

It wasn't the router.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you made those initial hardware changes either a connector was knocked ever so slightly loose or some stray static electricity damaged a component (maybe on the motherboard) that is not active in Safe Mode. Now in normal mode that component, either damaged or getting reduced power, is somehow interfering with networking.

I know that is a wild idea and not very helpful, but it is the best I could come up with after going over the entire thread another three times. I cannot think of anything else that you haven't already tested.

You might remove each connector in the machine and reconnect carefully and firmly. Also make sure to the extent possible that all cables are in their original locations.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

So I tried one last thing that has to do with your concern. Since I have nothing in except for 2 hard drives and a video card. I reinstalled my new video card and unplugged me extra hard drive and reinstalled windows again. The speed was left unchanged. I am not sure anything else to check. The memory tested good so it must be in right. The video card was double checked and I unplugged the extra drive. 

Who knows. If I ever figure it out I will post but for now I am going to give my computer to a friend and see if he can figure it out. 

Thanks for all of you help.

Michael


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

Reassemble the PC, if you can. But, since the Internet works normally in safe mode, I assume it wouldn't be of much help. Now, go to the driver manufacturer's website and get updates for all the drivers in your system. (I assume you did this only for the NIC card).

Good luck.


----------



## MikoLone (Jan 16, 2011)

FIXED!!

I am so excited!!!

I gave my friend the computer to try and solve it using fresh eyes. He kind of tried a bunch of the things I had tried before to no avail. 

So what fixed it... He went out and bought a brand new NIC! Can you believe that crap. I tried a different NIC but it was one that I had in an old computer. 

The funniest thing about that though is that when I first started fighting with this problem my friend told me to go buy a NIC. When I was reluctant to do so, he said that if it didn't work that he would buy the NIC. 

Anyway, if anyone has the same problem and you are using the NVidia nForce 10/100/1000 mbps NIC that is built into the P5N-D motherboard.


----------



## Gouthaman (Jan 26, 2011)

That is great! Good for you.

I guess this thread can be closed now.


----------

